# Littlechef, Trewern, Powys - Aug '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Passed this on our way to a lads weekend and thought, why not. I've been wanting to bag on of these since I started exploring and now my life is complete
Cant's find much history apart from the fact that it closed in Feb '12. For a place that's been empty for two and a half years it's pretty mint, apart from the Disabled toilet, don't go in there. Nice easy explore. 

Explored with The Wombat

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## Rubex (May 11, 2015)

Great photos! Do you remember when Little Chef had a segregated smoking areas?


----------



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos! Do you remember when Little Chef had a segregated smoking areas?



Sorry I don't


----------



## smiler (May 11, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Great photos! Do you remember when Little Chef had a segregated smoking areas?


Do you remember when Little Chef served decent grub? No, me neither, Thanks


----------



## Simonipswich (May 21, 2015)

Wonder what is in the disabled loo...!


----------



## SlimJim (May 22, 2015)

KM Punk said:


> For a place that's been empty for two and a half years it's pretty mint, apart from the Disabled toilet, don't go in there. Nice easy explore.



Stuffed up with bangers n mash aye? A few "Dirty Nigels" plugging up the old khazi?  I recall Little Chef's toilets were notoriously appalling! The place has been closed for over 2 years, but the toilets probably haven't been cleaned in 10 



Rubex said:


> Great photos! Do you remember when Little Chef had a segregated smoking areas?



Aye, I remember sitting in lots of smokey old restaurants as a teenager with a pack of Mayfair feeling rather suave. In reality I probably looked like a total tit


----------

